# D800 shutter clicks



## Rickeye (Nov 1, 2012)

Is there a way to see the total number of shutter clicks on a used D800 camera body? I've found a way to see the total clicks since the last battery charge, but I thought there was a way to see the total clicks since the camera was brand new. Thanks, Rick.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 1, 2012)

Take a pix and upload it to here.


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2012)

Or look in the EXIF data of a JPEG made in the camera -


----------



## Vautrin (Nov 3, 2012)

on something as new as the d800 if be amazed if the number was high...   people didnt sell to upgrade but other reasons


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 3, 2012)

Vautrin said:


> on something as new as the d800 if be amazed if the number was high...   people didnt sell to upgrade but other reasons



Who said anything about selling?

And what count would you consider 'high'? 1,000? 10,000? 100,000?


----------

